

Reddit co-founder's charges dropped after suicide - jpdoctor
http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/story/2013/01/14/us-reddit-aaron-swartz-jstor-mit.html

======
jetti
"Such filings are routine when a defendant dies before trial."

When I saw this, I stopped reading. I'm tired of media piggybacking on events
to get page views. This isn't news, this is routine.

------
allsystemsgo
Well, he's dead. How can the charges remain if the defendant is dead?

------
nailer
Swartz was not the co-founder of Reddit.

